# Important information. Eu import bans introduced



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

please, all read this.

i know its a long post (or will be once i can get the transfer from pdf working)

but as we have been saying for a while, they ARE clamping down, and it WILL affect you in someway someday.

there are a LOT of herps on this listing!!!!!!

*COMMISSION REGULATION (EC) No 811/2008 of 13 August 2008*

*suspending the introduction into the Community of specimens of certain species of wild fauna and flora*

THE COMMISSION OF THE EUROPEAN COMMUNITIES,

Having regard to the Treaty establishing the European Community,

Having regard to Council Regulation (EC) No 338/97 of 9 December 1996 on the protection of species of wild fauna and flora by regulating trade therein (1), and in particular Article 19(2) thereof,

After consulting the Scientific Review Group, Whereas:

(1) Article 4(6) of Regulation (EC) No 338/97 provides that the Commission may establish restrictions to the introduction of certain species into the Community in accordance with the conditions laid down in points (a) to (d) thereof. Furthermore, implementing measures for such restrictions have been laid down in Commission Regulation (EC) No 865/2006 of 4 May 2006 laying down detailed rules concerning the implementation of Council Regulation (EC) No 338/97 of the protection of species of wild fauna and flora by regulating trade therein (2).

(2) A list of species for which the introduction into the Community is suspended was established in Commission Regulation (EC) No 1037/2007 of 29 August 2007 suspending the introduction into the Community of specimens of certain species of wild fauna and flora (3). 

(3) On the basis of recent information, the Scientific Review Group has concluded that the conservation status of certain species listed in Annexes A and B to Regulation (EC) No 338/97 will be seriously jeopardised if their introduction into the Community from certain countries of origin is not suspended. 

The introduction of the following species should therefore be suspended:

— _Falco cherrug _from Armenia, Bahrain, Iraq, Mauritania and Tajikistan; _Ovis vignei bocharensis _from Uzbekistan

— _Odobenus rosmarus _from Greenland,

— _Accipiter erythropus, Aquila rapax, Gyps africanus, Lophaetus occipitalis _and _Poicephalus gulielmi _from Guinea,

— _Hieraaetus ayresii, Hieraaetus spilogaster, Polemaetus bellicosus, Falco chicquera, Varanus ornatus _(wild and ranched specimens) and _Calabaria reinhardtii _(wild specimens) from Togo,

— _Agapornis pullarius _and _Poicephalus robustus _from Côte d’Ivoire,

— _Stephanoaetus coronatus _from Côte d’Ivoire and Togo,

— _Pyrrhura caeruleiceps _from Colombia; _Pyrrhura pfrimeri _from Brazil,

— _Brookesia decaryi, Uroplatus ebenaui, Uroplatus fimbriatus, Uroplatus guentheri, Uroplatus henkeli, Uroplatus lineatus, Uroplatus malama, Uroplatus phantasticus, Uroplatus pietschmanni, Uroplatus sikorae, Euphorbia ankarensis, Euphorbia berorohae, Euphorbia bongolavensis, Euphorbia duranii, Euphorbia fiananantsoae, Euphorbia iharanae, Euphorbia labatii, Euphorbia lophogona, Euphorbia neohumbertii, Euphorbia pachypodoides, Euphorbia razafindratsirae, Euphorbia suzannae-manieri _and _Euphorbia waringiae _from Madagascar,

— _Varanus niloticus _and _Kinixys homeana _(wild specimensfrom Togo, ranched specimens from Benin) from Benin and Togo,


— _Python regius, Geochelone sulcata _(ranched specimens) and _Pandinus imperator _(ranched specimens) from Benin,

— _Cuora amboinensis, Malayemys subtrijuga, Notochelys platynota, Amyda cartilaginea, Cheilinus undulatus, Hippocampus kelloggi _and _Seriatopora stellata _from Indonesia,

— _Peltocephalus dumerilianus _from Guyana;

— _Chitra chitra _from Malaysia; _Cryptophyllobates azureiventris, Dendrobates variabilis _and _Dendrobates ventrimaculatus _from Peru,

— _Hippocampus kuda _from Indonesia and Vietnam,

— _Ornithoptera urvillianus _(ranched specimens), _Ornithoptera victoriae _(ranched specimens), _Tridacna gigas _and _Heliopora coerulea _from Solomon Islands,

— _Tridacna derasa _from Vietnam; _Tridacna rosewateri _fromMozambique,

— _Plerogyra simplex, Hydnophora rigida, Blastomussa wellsi _and _Trachyphyllia geoffroyi _from Fiji,

— _Plerogyra sinuosa, Favites halicora, Acanthastrea _spp., _Cynarina lacrymalis _and _Scolymia vitiensis _from Tonga,

— _Cycadaceae _spp., _Stangeriaceae _spp. and _Zamiaceae _spp. from Madagascar, Mozambique and Vietnam.


EN 14.8.2008 Official Journal of the European Union L 219/17
(1) OJ L 61, 3.3.1997, p. 1. Regulation as last amended by Commission Regulation (EC) No 318/2008 (OJ L 95, 8.4.2008, p. 3).
(2) OJ L 166, 19.6.2006, p. 1. Regulation as amended by Commission Regulation (EC) No 100/2008 (OJ L 31, 5.2.2008, p. 3).
(3) OJ L 238, 11.9.2007, p. 3.
(4) The countries of origin of the species which are subjectto new restrictions to introduction into the Community pursuant to this Regulation have all been consulted.
(5) The Conference of the Parties to the Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES) at its 14th session has changed the nomenclatural references and has rearranged the listing of animal species in the Appendices to CITES so that the orders, families and genera are presented in alphabetical order. Therefore, the species listed in the Annex to Regulation (EC) No 1037/2007 should be renamed and reordered.
(6) The list of species for which the introduction into the Community is suspended should therefore be amended and Regulation (EC) No 1037/2007 should be, for clarity reasons, replaced.
(7) The measures provided for in this Regulation are in accordance with the opinion of the Committee on Trade in Wild Fauna and Flora,

HAS ADOPTED THIS REGULATION:
_Article 1_
Subject to the provisions of Article 71 of Regulation (EC) No 865/2006, the introduction into the Community of specimens of the species of wild fauna and flora listed in the Annex to this
Regulation is hereby suspended.
_Article 2_
Regulation (EC) No 1037/2007 is repealed. References to the repealed Regulation shall be construed as references to this Regulation.
_Article 3_
This Regulation shall enter into force on the 20th day following its publication in the _Official Journal of the European Union_.

This Regulation shall be binding in its entirety and directly applicable in all Member States.
Done at Brussels, 13 August 2008.
_For the Commission_
Stavros DIMAS
_Member of the Commission_

EN L 219/18 Official Journal of the European Union 14.8.2008 _ANNEX_


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there is also a load more restrictions now on the import of specimens of species

full PDF article here:

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2008:219:0017:0039:EN:PDF

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Alot of things on that list were banned anyway weren't they? Like all Madagascan herps weren't they banned? Alot of the herps on that list seem like they were already banned or covered by CITES.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yus, a lot of these are covered under cities, but according to what we are told, a lot of the originating countries that are listed, are ones that do not comply with cities regulations, so they have done this to try and cut back on the amount of dodgy imports that come in with dodgy paperwork.. i know the uroplatus have been restricted since last year, or the year before yes, as i used to keep 3 of the sub species myself

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Ah right. So thats good news then? Alot on that list look like the animals that need help in the wild although I haven't a clue what alot of them are without googling!: victory:


----------



## wizzasmum (Mar 6, 2006)

Andy said:


> Ah right. So thats good news then? Alot on that list look like the animals that need help in the wild although I haven't a clue what alot of them are without googling!: victory:


All we need now is for the moving of torts etc from one EU country to another to be banned - after all it still involves moving tortoises from their native countries to those not having a wild population. Have to say I will applaud a ban into the EU for starters though. If Slovenia had not joined the EU when they did this would be fantastic news.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

tbh andy i would be just as happy to see more restrictions go on. although that makes me highly unpopular in some camps it has to be said.

do i think its a bad thing that they try and control the trade in animals.. no not really. it is however important that we as keepers keep up to date on what is going on out there.

heavens, you know andy, i would not mind betting there are people on this forum who KEEP royals.. who do not even know what the correct scientific name for them IS is begin with... let alone anything about the control over their movement and so on

N


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

If I am honest I am suprised there are not more species on that list when you thnk of how many are endangered. I wish some really helpful person would go through the list and put their common names on here for us! I have no idea what a Caryophylliidae is without google! I am guessing coral or something though....


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

What is their correct scientific name? :lol:

I see they have done something with Benin?

I have to agree, if this stops dodgy imports then it's probably a good idea.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

one question: this wont affect reptiles alredy in or cb in england will it?

also does this affect the transportation of animals from international reptiles shows such as hamm?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

Just had a re-read and have answered my own question.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> one question: this wont affect reptiles alredy in or cb in england will it?
> 
> also does this affect the transportation of animals from international reptiles shows such as hamm?


It only affects wild caught or captive farmed animals as specified, only from the countries specified (all of which are outside the EU). All of the animals listed that I recognise as being in the pet trade can still be imported wild caught and farmed from other countries, and it does not affect any movement of CB animals, or of any animals already within the EU.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I think this SHOULD be beneficial to the species in question,but generally just means more will go to the US if only EU restricted,or become worthless to the natives in impoverished countries,and there-by food or pests.Just the way of the world i guess.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

In case anyone actually cares...

Caiman crocodilus - Spectacled Caiman 
Paleosuchus trigonatus - Shneider's Dwarf Caiman
Crocodylis niloticus - Nile Crocodile
Uromastyx aegyptia - Egyptian Uromastyx (Dabb Lizard)
Uromastyx dispar - Sudan Uromastyx
Uromastyx geyri - Saharan Uromastyx
Brookesia decaryi - Spiny Leaf Chameleon
Calumma boettgeri - Boettger's Chameleon
Calummna brevicornis - Short Horned Chameleon
Calumma capuroni - Madagscar Chameleon
Calumma cucullata - Hooded Chameleon
Calumma fallax - Deceptive Chameleon
Calumma furcifer - Forked Chameleon
Calumma gallus - Blade Chameleon
Calumma gastrotaenia - Perinet Chameleon
Calumma globifer - Flat Casqued Chameleon
Calumma guibei - Guibe's Chameleon
Calumma hilleniusi-
Calumma linota - Maeoantsetra Chameleon
Calumma malthe - Yellow-green Chameleon
Calumma nasuta - Big Nosed Chameleon
Calumma oshaughnessyi - O'Shaughnessy's Chameleon
Calumma parsonii - Parson's Giant Chameleon
Calumma tsaratananensis - Tsaratanan Chameleon
Chamaeleo deremensis - Usambara Three Horned Chameleon
Chamaeleo eisentrauti - Eisentraut's Chameleon
Chamaeleo ellioti - Montane Side Striped Chameleon
Chamaeleo feae - Fe's Chameleon
Chamaeleo fuelleborni - Ngosi Volcano Chameleon
Chamaeleo gracilis - Graceful Chameleon
Chamaeleo montium - Cameroon Sailfin Chameleon
Chamaeleo pfefferi - Pfeffer's Chameleon
Chamaeleo senegalensis - Senegal Chameleon
Chamaeleo werneri - Uzungwe Three Horned Chameleon
Chamaeleo wiedersheimi - Mount Lefo Chameleon
Furcifer angeli - Angel's Chameleon
Furcifer antimena - White Lined Chameleon
Furcifer balteatus - Rainforest Chameleon
Furcifer belalandaensis - Belelanda Chameleon
Furcifer bifidus - Two-Horned Chameleon
Furcifer campani - Madagascar Forest Chameleon
Furcifer labordi - Labord's Chameleon
Furcifer minor - South central Chameleon
Furcifer monoceras - One horned Chameleon
Furcifer petteri - Petter's Chameleon
Furcifer rhinoceratus - Rhinoceros Chameleon
Furcifer tuzetae - Ambiky Chameleon
Furcifer wilsii - Canopy Chameleon
Cordylus mossambicus - Mozambique Girdled Lizard
Cordylus tropidosternum - Tropical Girdled Lizard 
(Dwarf Sungazer)
Cordylus vittifer - Reichenow's Spiny Tailed Lizard
Phelsuma abotti - Albdabra Island Day Gecko
Phelsuma antanosy
Phelsuma barbouri - Barbour's Day Gecko
Phelsuma breviceps - 
Phelsuma comorensis - 
Phelsuma dubia - Dull Day Gecko
Phelsuma flavigularis - Yellow Throated Day GECKO
Phelsuma guttata - Speckled Day Gecko
Phelsuma klemmeri - Yellowed Headed Day Gecko
Phelsuma laticauda - Broad Tailed Day Gecko
Phelsuma modesta - Modest Day Gecko
Phelsuma mutabilis - Thicktail Day Gecko
Phelsuma pronki -
Phelsuma pusilla - 
Phelsuma seippi - Seipp's Day Gecko
Phelsuma serraticauda - Flat tailed Day Gecko
Phelsuma standingi - Standing's Day Gecko
Phelsuma v-***** - Indian Day Gecko
Uroplatus ebenaui - Spearpoint Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus fimbriatus - Giant Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus guentheri - Gunther's Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus henkeli - Frilled Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus lineatus - Lined Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus malama - Smooth Skined Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus phantasticus - Satanic Leaf Tail Gecko
Uroplatus pietschmanni - 
Uroplatus sikorae - Southern Leaf Tail Gecko


----------



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> In case anyone actually cares...
> 
> Caiman crocodilus - Spectacled Caiman
> Paleosuchus trigonatus - Shneider's Dwarf Caiman
> ...


wow i didnt know there were so many types of Chameleons and geckos :blush:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Heloderma horridum - Beaded Lizard
Heloderma suspectum - Gila Monster
Conolophus pallidus - Barrington Land Iguana
Conolophus subcristatus - Galapagos Land Iguana
Iguana iguana - Green Iguana
Corucia zebrata - Solomon Island Skink
Varanus bogerti - Louisiade Tree Monitor
Varanus dumerilii - Dumeril's Monitor
Varanus exanthematicus - Savannah (Bosc) Monitor
Varanus jobiensis - Peach Throat Monitor
Varanus niloticus - Nile Monitor
Varanus ornatus - Ornate Monitor
Varanus prasinus beccarii - Emerald Tree Monitor (sub species?)
Varanus salvadorii - Crocodile Monitor
Varanus salvator - Water Monitor
Varanus telenesetes - Rossel Island Tree Monitor
Varanus teriae 
Varanus yemenensis - Yemen Monitor

*Snakes:*
Boa constrictor - Boa Constrictor
Calabaria reinhardtii - Calabar Burrowing Python
Eunectes deschauenseei - Dark-spotted Anaconda
Eunectes murinus - Green anaconda
Gongylophis colubrinus - Egyptian Sand Boa
Naja atra - Chinese Cobra
Naja kaouthia - Monocled Cobra
Naja siamensis - Indo Chinese Spitting Cobra
Liasis fuscus - Brown Water Python
Morelia boeleni - Boelen's Python
Python molorus - Burmese Python
Python regius - Royal Python
Python reticulatus - Reticulated Python
Python sebae - Rock Python


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

*Shelled:*
Chrysemys picta - Painted Turtle
Trachemys scripta elegans - Red Eared Slider
Callagur borneoensis - Painted Terrapin
Cuora amboinensis - Amboina Box Turtle
Cuora galbinifrons - Flowerback Box Turtle
Heosemys spinosa - Spiny Turtle
Leucocephalon yuwonoi - Sulawesi Forest Turtle
Malayemys subtrijuga - Mekong Basin Turtle
Notochelys platynota - Malayan Flat Shelled Turtle
Siebenrockiella crassicollia - Malaysian Black Mud Turtle
Erymnochelys madagascariensis - Madascar Big Head Turtle
Peltocepahalus dumerilianus 
Podocnemis erythrocephala - Red Headed Amazon River Turtle
Podocnemis expansa - Arrau River Turtle
Podocnemis lewyana - Magdalena River Turtle
Podocnemis sextuberculata - Six tubercled Amazon River Turtle
Podocnemis unifilis - Yellow Spotted River Turtle
Aldabrachelys gigantea - Aldabra Giant Tortoise
Chelonoidis denticulata - Brazilian Giant Tortoise
Geochelone elegans - Indian Star Tortoise
Geochelone platynota - Burmese Star Tortoise
Geochelone sulcata - African Spurred Tortoise
Gopherus agassizii - California Desert Tortoise
Gopherus berlandieri - Texas Tortoise
Gopherus polyphemus - Florida Gopher Tortoise
Indotestudo elongata - Elongated Tortoise
Indeotestudo forstenii - Forsten's Tortoise
Indotestudo travancorica - Travancore Tortoise
Kinixys belliana - Bell's Hinge back Tortoise
Kinixys homeana - Home's Hinge back Tortoise
Kinixys spekii - Speke's Hinge back Tortoise
Manouria emys - Asian Forest Tortoise
Manouria impressa - Impressed Tortoise
Stigmochelys pardalis - Leopard Tortoise
Testudo horsfieldii - Horsefield's Tortoise
Amyda cartilaginea - Asiatic Softshell
Chitra chitra - Chinese Soft shell
Pelochelys cantorii - Asian Giant Soft Shell


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

This is not new legislation as such, it is simply modifying of EU Regs 338/97. The EU has always imposed import suspensions of species the SRG conceder venerable. Quite how this is suppose to benefit conservation is a mystery to me as it simply moves trade from the EU to Japan or the USA, and is very often detrimental as it lowers the value of animals so the exporting country exports twice as many. Almost as mysterious is how the SRG come to there conclusions, it has been suggested this involves consumption of large quantities of alcohol, a red TFH Atlas of reptiles, a blindfold and a pin – although I’m sure this is not true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Chris Newman said:


> Almost as mysterious is how the SRG come to there conclusions, it has been suggested this involves consumption of large quantities of alcohol, a red TFH Atlas of reptiles, a blindfold and a pin – although I’m sure this is not true!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh crikey. My dream job.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't understand, is it the countries or the species / ie if it is a country can the same animal cross the border to another country and be picked up and sent to the EU but if he stayed where he was he was safe.

Thinking about Horsfields and Yellowfoots in general !


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

so they banning royals from benin that only leaves ghana and togo now unless im a bit behind the times.... wont this cause a knock on effect on the remaining countries exporting royals to maybe over compensate? or are numbers strictly adhered to when exporting these beautiful reptiles?? ok, so im very green in this area, so dont dive on me, I have been reading up on it a little so need educating. : victory:


----------

